# VDE´s



## Zinka (9 November 2008)

Wer kann mir weiter helfen und mir ne kurze übersicht der VDE-Prüfungen 0113/0600/0701/0702 *vde*schicken? dodemic@web.de
Danke


----------



## Homer79 (9 November 2008)

Hallo,

hier findest Du eigentlich ne sehr Übersichtliche Zusammenfassung:
http://www.beha.de/st_beha_wir_fibel.html

Gruß


----------



## Zinka (10 November 2008)

dank dir !!


----------



## halbschuh (11 November 2008)

Ist wirklich ein sehr gutes Hilfreiches Dokument.

                     *vde*


----------



## Zinka (12 November 2008)

*Vde 0610/0113*

Woher weiß ich eigentlich nach welcher VDE ich prüfen muß.Hatte Neulich den Fall das es sich um eine Erstinbetriebnahme handelte.Für mich war klar 0610.aber nix - richtig wäre 0113 gewesen.
Deutschland und seine Gesetzte........................
Ich brauche hilfe um durchzublicken.
Die Messfibel habe ich mir bereits angeschaftz.danke nochmal
*vde**vde**vde*
ICH GLAUB ICH BIN ZU DUMM


----------



## jabba (12 November 2008)

Zinka schrieb:


> Woher weiß ich eigentlich nach welcher VDE ich prüfen muß.


 Da wird Dir keiner helfen können, da zählt nur die Praxis.
Grob musst Du nur aufpassen ob es sich um eine normale Niederspannungsanlage (Beleuchtung, Steckdosen usw) handelt, oder eine Maschine sein könnte. Die Definition ob es eine Maschine sein könnte ist in der Praxis oft schwierig.
Die VDE 0113 heisst übrigens EN 60204-1.


----------



## Zinka (13 November 2008)

Ja dann lass ich mal die ein oder andere Prüfung auf mich zu kommen.
Danke nochmal

So sind unsere deutschen Vorschriften und Gesetzte.
Wir verstehen sie selber nicht........


----------

